# Car noise cancellation



## Exit9 (May 12, 2009)

I just saw an Acura commercial that says it has noise cancellation using the same concept as the noise cancellation headphones. Does anyone know if there is an aftermarket system like this, or maybe someone has adapted some headphone circuitry in a homemade system? It would be great for a relatively noisy economy car.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Active noise canceling is only really effective at repetitive noises (turbine noise, trains, etc). I think a car is a lot more dynamic listening environment. The quick changes in types and levels of sound make that problem pretty complex. I don't think any circuitry is around yet to effectively do this.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I have to say years ago when I was hammering a GM rental van the auto stereo volume was quite handy.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it could help with tire noise or wind noise, but it's just not fast enough to cope with bumps, train tracks, etc. It might work well for long highway cruises, but not much in the city.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

My Honda Odyssey has it. It's a quiet ride but I can't say how much of that is due to the noise canceling - there's no way to turn it off for a quick comparison. Well I suppose I could hunt down fuses, etc., but I've never bothered. Supposedly it uses the stereo's speakers for it, whether the stereo is on or not.

- D


----------

